
Odroid-H2 Rev.B: Quad-core x86 2x1Gbps ethernet SBC is finally on stock - 1inuxoid
https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-h2/
======
1inuxoid
Also available on AmeriDroid:
[https://ameridroid.com/products/odroid-h2](https://ameridroid.com/products/odroid-h2)

